# T&T - Asparagus Bundles (w Variations)



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Posted an asparagus appy idea for a wine & cheese party for Ella http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=570071&postcount=6. Thought I'd share this easy appy, w you all. Basically, it's asparagus wrapped w prosciutto, but you can change it out to suit your taste.

Preheat your oven to about 400- 425. Line a baking sheet w cooking-sprayed foil. Rinse/clean your asparagus & bend/snap off the ends. In a mixing bowl, combine asparagus drizzled w oil/evoo, fresh lemon juice, s&p. Place asparagus on your baking sheet in a single layer & roast for about 10 - 15 minutes - just until crisp tender. Let cool.

Cut/slice your prosciutto into about 1" wide slices. Smear about a tsp of mascarpone or cream cheese on the prosciutto, or wrap a slice of provalone around the asparagus - you can go with a few pencil aspargus for a bundle or use one reg size spear. (A nice presentation is to use some green & some white asparagus.) Place the prosciuitto at a diagonal around the the asparagus & roll up. 

I like to take a few green onions/scallions (w the white part cut off), and roll several times around the asparagus bundles & tie. You can refrigerate & serve chilled or at room temp. Serve on a platter of butter lettuce, and drizzle w balsamic - sprinkle the dish with toasted pine nuts if you wish.

A nice accompaniment - serve w devilled eggs and/or smoked salmon on the side. Another idea - roll the asparagus spears in thin slices of smoked salmon.


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, that sounds great Amy... always looking for new and different recipes for asparagus.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> Wow, that sounds great Amy... always looking for new and different recipes for asparagus.


 
This is so delish, hope you give it a try.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

I do this same thing *amy* except I smear the prosciutto with goat cheese and drizzle it with a red wine vinegar, evoo, dijon, and chive concoction.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 23, 2008)

Amy, thankyou!....that's a wonderful recipe and shall keep it, but.....I'm only doing cheese trays, with crackers and breads....maybe some nuts and dried fruits.....making it easy on myself....don't want to have to cook ANYTHING!!!!.....lol.....


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to do this as well, but instead of Balsamic, I used Good Seasons Italian.  Really tasty stuff.  I but it would be even better if I used the Balsamic Viniagrette I posted on Goodweed's thread about salad dressings.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Allen. Will have to check out your balsamic vinaigrette. Next time, will try wrapping 'em in thinly sliced salmon & winding the scallion around the bundles & tie -- or wrap a piece of fillo 'round them and bake.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 27, 2008)

sattie said:


> Wow, that sounds great Amy... always looking for new and different recipes for asparagus.


 

If you're looking for more 'sparagus, bumped into an au gratin w mascarpone & bread crumbs.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2008)

*amy* said:


> If you're looking for more 'sparagus, bumped into an au gratin w mascarpone & bread crumbs.  Let me know if you're interested.



I'm interested


----------



## sattie (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW.... sounds good!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 27, 2008)

Did I mention pine nuts & parm cheese? lol. Not for the diet concious. 

Asparagus Gratin

Same appeared in Gourmet:

Asparagus Gratin


----------

